# FS: 2014 Volkl Kink Skis



## WWF-VT (Nov 11, 2015)

Selling a pair of excellent condition 2014 Volkl Kink skis:

_The 2014 Volkl Kink is an all mountain twin that excels in the park but is versatile enough to rock as your daily driver. Vertical Sidewalls and a Power/Tough Box Construction give you great edge hold and power on the groomers. A directional shape and flex pattern make the Kink fun to rip down a mogul run, but it still can take a lap or two in the park if you feel like it. The 89mm waist is best suited for stomping big landings, flying down groomers, and spending some time off the trail, playing in light powder and trees. Rocker in the tip and tail will start turns quickly for you, and help you exit your turns easily._

Tip/Waist/Tail Widths: 122/89/112
Length: 163 cm
Marker Squire bindings that are set for a 28-28.5 Salomon boot which is 326 mm BSL
Price: $229

The 2015-16 Kink is the same ski with new graphics.

Can be picked up in the Boston area.  PM me for additional information.


----------



## dlague (Nov 11, 2015)

Just bought those for my son about a month ago.  That is a good price.  I paid about $40 more for the same setup.    Wish I would have known!  I guess timing is everything.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## WWF-VT (Aug 31, 2016)

Bump = selling these skis for $169

PM me if interested

This years Kink is the same construction with new graphics


----------



## WWF-VT (Sep 9, 2016)

Sold...


----------

